# افكار مشاريع



## مكتب افكار (8 نوفمبر 2011)

افكار مشاريع


أسسي شركتك الخاصة للتسويق العقاري وادارة الاملاك


فرصة ذهبية لسيدات الأعمال لتأسيس شركات كثيرة للتسويق العقاري في السعودية

تقدمها لك مجلة افكار المشاريع افكار المشاريع الصغيرة بالتعاون مع مكتب فرص
الاعمال بالرياض


يعيش سوق العقارات السعودي حيوية و انتعاشا قويا في هذه الفترة .. ويحظى
باهتمام محلي واقليمي وعالمي .. وذلك بدعم من الاقتصاد السعودي المتين و
القوي الذي ظل متماسكا أثناء الازمة العالمية ولم يتأثر كثيرا كحال معظم
الاقتصاديات العالمية الاخرى ..


ويتضح ذلك الانتعاش في فورة البناء الضخمة والحالية في جميع المدن
السعودية . والمشاريع العقارية الكبرى التي تقام حاليا من سكنية وتجارية
وسياحية .. والمشاريع المخطط لها وتنتظر تصاريحها قريبا .. والتي ستضخ
مليارات الدولارات في السوق العقاري خصوصا بعد فتح ابواب الاستثمار
الأجنبي .. وصدور نظام الرهن العقاري .. وتأسيس مدن عصرية جديدة وفاخرة .


لذا فان السوق بحاجة الى مؤسسات وشركات تسويق محترفة في المجال العقاري
من اجل مساعدة المطورين والمستثمرين الكبار في القطاع العقاري في جلب
عملاء ومشترين لعقاراتهم ومشاريعهم الكبرى .


حيث ان القائم حاليا من شركات التسويق العقاري القديمة والتي دخلت السوق
حديثا بأسماء أجنبية . لايفي بحاجة السوق ... وهي فرصة حقيقية يجب على
سيدات الاعمال اقتناصها نظرا لكثرة المستثمرين السعوديين والأجانب . التي
باتت واضحة في سوقنا من خلال استثماراتهم في القطاع الاسكاني والتطويري
والتجاري ..


فالطلب يتركز الان على ضرورة وجود شركات ومؤسسات تسويق عقاري ذكية تستغل
اوضاع ازدهار السوق وعدم اكتمال عناصر التسويق فيه بايجاد برامج ترويج
وتسويق وتمويل وادارة محترفة تشرف على عمليات البيع والتسويق وتستهدف
المستخدمين النهائيين . وتلبية متطلبات ملاك الوحدات العقارية المحتملين
.

الخدمات المطلوبة بشدة من قبل المستثمرين والمطورين العقاريين هي :


1- توفير مجموعة واسعة من الخدمات لادارة المرافق والممتلكات والصيانة
2- الاشراف على قطاع التأجير .
3- ايجاد طرق حديثة لتحفيز البيع والشراء في تلك الممتلكات .
4- استقطاب كبار المستأجرين من الشركات و كبرى العلامات التجارية للمراكز
التجارية الكبرى والأبراج التجارية
5- توفير خدمات مابعد البيع للمشترين النهائين والمستثمرين .
6- الحصول على افضل الخبرات والكفاءات من الموهوبين في مجال المبيعات
للتعامل مع العملاء ..
7- توفير خطط وخيارات وطرق دفع وسداد مبتكرة للمشترين وذلك تماشيا مع
احتياجات السوق. حيث ان كثيرا من المشترين السعوديون لن يتمكنوا من تسديد
مبلغ العقار كاملا وبالتالي لابد من توفير طرق بديلة بالتعاون مع الملاك
او البنوك او شركات التقسيط والتمويل بحيث تمكنهم من تسديد دفعة بسيطة من
سعر العقار قبل استكمال وتسليم الوحدات السكنية والتجارية. على ان يتم
تسديد المتبقي على دفعات شهرية تتلائم والظروف المادية لكل مشتري .
8- استخدام وسائل التكنولوجيا الحديثة في عرض وتسويق العقارات في مواقع
الكترونية متخصصة . وجولات افتراضية بانورامية واستخدام الوسائط في عروض
ومقاطع فيديو يتم تصويرها للعقارات .. حيث تتاح الفرصة للعملاء في مشاهدة
العقارات عبر تلك المقاطع .. وتحميسهم للشراء .. وايضا استخدام اليوتيوب
الذي لاقى نجاحا عالميا منقطع النظير في تسويق العقارات العالمية .


دعونا دائما نتناقش في مثل هذه الفرص الرائعة .. وسبل تنفيذها .. والنجاح
في ادارتها .. سنتستفيد من خبراتكم بلا شك في هذا المجال
افكار المشاريع الصغيرة


----------

